# Guatemala-based factory/manufacturer?



## Jolie1982 (Feb 17, 2018)

Looking for contact info for reputable casual activewear apparel manufacturers/factories in Guatemala. Anyone know of one? Got an athletic tank through Leslie Jordan Inc that was made in Guatemala, and I'd love to connect with its creators.


----------

